# Thinking about selling my Mahindra Max 26 with Loader??



## tbcucci (Aug 28, 2021)

2020 Mahindra Max 26 with Mahindra Loader kwik connect 5 foot bucket. Used for cutting 6 acres with finishing mower two summers. 350 hrs? Not sure what to ask for market price. Tractor cleans up almost like new. Everything works with no issues. Moved some dirt and spreaded two gravel driveways with the loader. Haven’t been using it for six months now. My daughter bought a 5’ zero turn mower.
Cat 1 lift.
No Attachments.
Going Price Suggestions needed?
Thanks


----------

